# IE-PB Link in Kombination mit DP/DP Koppler und 1500er CPU.



## L4s3r73k (22 Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen.

folgendes Vorhaben. Eine 1500er CPU ohne PB soll Profibus bekommen um damit einen DP/DP Koppler zu "bespaßen".
Ich habe mich dazu schon im Vorfeld schlau gemacht, sitze hier auf der Baustelle und das geht nicht so ganz auf.

Das Zuhause vorbereitete Programm wurde aufgespielt, alle Hardware grün. Also im TIA Portal als auch an den LEDs.
Ich bekam damit aber keine Daten hin und hergeschoben.
Also weiter gesucht mit und mit der Gegenseite nach dem Fehler gesucht und folgendes herausgefunden:
Der IE-PB stand auf "Netzübergang im Standard Modus", und bei den zu übermittelnden Daten stand unter "Prozessabbild" im DropDown ausgegraut "kein".
Also überlegt und die Anleitung studiert und hier und da. Wir kamen zu dem Schluss, dass der Betriebsmodus "Netzübergang als PROFINET IO-Proxy" funktionieren muss.
Also offline gegangen, den Modus umgestellt, HW komplett übersetzt und aufgespielt. 
Nun sind im TIA Portal der PN/IO und der DP/DP als "nicht erreichbar" markiert, die Geräte selbst leuchten aber noch grün.
Vorher, also im "Netzübergang im Standard Modus" konnte ich mich mit dem PNIO verbinden, als sei es eine eigene SPS, das geht im PN IO Proxy Mode auch nicht mehr.
Es scheint ganz so, als würde die Betriebswahländerung nicht am Gerät ankommen. 
Ein switch zurück auf die eigentlich richtige Betriebswahl, lässt alles wieder grün in TIA werden, wovon ich aber immernoch keine Daten habe.

Die Handbücher von Siemens konnten mir leider nicht helfen. Kann es einer von euch?

Gruß und vielen Dank,

Dennis


----------



## Holzmichl (22 Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
Hast Du schon mal die beiden Bauteile, also IE/DP-Übergang und Koppler von der 24V-Versorgung getrennt?
Hatte ich schon ein paar mal, dass Profibus-Geräte ein Stromlos-machen gebraucht haben.


----------



## L4s3r73k (23 Oktober 2019)

Ich habe die Lösung gefunden. Unter "Online & Diagnose" gibt es einen Button zur erweiterten Diagnoseansicht dieses Teils. Hier ist ein urlöschen möglich. 
Danach nochmal alles mit dem TIA Portal heruntergeladen, jetzt läuft es. Danke Siemens, für das erneute Klauen von (Lebens)Zeit.


----------

